

Ask HN: Why is the browser battle so important?  - nrbafna

Why is the browser battle so important? Why are Google, Apple, Mozilla, Opera and Microsoft investing so much into it? It is offered as a free product.
======
byoung2
A lot of it has to do with search revenue. For example, Google pays big bucks
to be the start page for FireFox (and they used to for Opera as well).
Microsoft wants every browser to open to Bing.

------
oblee
Brilliant marketing tools Licensing and legal saving Influence

------
a1g
he who controls the browser controls the browsing of the internet

